# Does ANYBODY have Swipe to Arrive/Pick-up yet??



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Good old chaps at Gryft emailed this to us, over one month ago, talking of new features coming to the app:










I got that in my email on May 7th!

There ain't no swipe to pickup here in Chicago yet. Does ANYBODY on the forums even have this feature yet?

It can't be that god damn hard to push an update like that. I know only a few markets now are FINALLY starting to get the trip distance/directions details on ping after months of waiting (and that's rigged in Lyft's favor, of course).

Give us our improvements (and give us night mode) you lazy Silicon Valley idiots!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Used swipe for few days, but right now I don't know if I use swipe or not..never pay attention to that. It is like asking did you shower on Saturday, yes I did, but I don't remember it. Same thing when it comes to swipe or no swipe


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

if you are not sure, always check swipe to prevent skid marks on your pink underwear


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Got the swipe thingy last week, I think. And ditto on the night mode. How freaking hard can it be...?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Heh funny you should ask. We got it up here in PA. 

The new feature is horrible as it doesn't slide when you slide you're finger across the screen. AKA it doesn't work. I slid it 8x right over it last night and it wouldn't work. Then I closed out google maps in the background and it seemed to work. Meanwhile the pax is in the car and I had to apologize.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Yes, started early last week.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

I have it on the beta not on the regular app. I like it. It's why I'm using the beta app now.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Weird, I have always had to swipe to accept a pickup or end a ride. Doesn't look like the picture though. I wonder how many versions of the app uber uses


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

TBone said:


> Weird, I have always had to swipe to accept a pickup or end a ride. Doesn't look like the picture though. I wonder how many versions of the app uber uses


Dude, this is Lyft.

Swipe is here in AZ, works perfectly fine.


----------

